# hairy pygmy



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

tinkerbelle is 1 & a half yrs old. we got her and her black twin sister last fall. we were told they're pygmy but i'm wondering if it's normal for a pygmy to have so much long hair at their legs. her twin doesn't look quite as hairy. they came to us very scared of people but tinkerbelle is finally letting us pet her a little.  her twin doesn't yet but she will eat out of our hands so hopefully with time they'll be very friendly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tinkerbelle is a pretty girl  

She does have the Carmel coat of a pygmy but her body is saying she's likely a Nigerian Dwarf/Pygmy cross.

Unfortunately, unless you buy registered goats, you can't really be sure of true breed. Pygmy/Nigies are just as sweet and give the same sweet milk as purebred nigies. I have 4 pygmy/nigi cross does and each have their own place in my heart


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a cutie! My Pygmy/Nigerian cross Indy has britches like that. I love it


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have many Nigerians with a Caramel color. I also have a buck with long hair.  his name is Topper--


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

wow! we have a pygmy buck that has the same color & markings but looks much more stocky. he's also not nearly so hairy although it does get very long in winter. love the mane!
so i take it pygmies are not supposed to be hairy. if they are, they must have some nigerian dwarf?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> I have many Nigerians with a Caramel color. I also have a buck with long hair.  his name is Topper--


Cute buck.... he looks like a myotonic/nigie cross. (maybe 75% nigie 25% myo... but he's definitely got some fainter in him. ) Very pretty boy!  
Also a very common fainter coloring.... light buckskin tri-color


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

minibarn said:


> wow! we have a pygmy buck that has the same color & markings but looks much more stocky. he's also not nearly so hairy although it does get very long in winter. love the mane!
> so i take it pygmies are not supposed to be hairy. if they are, they must have some nigerian dwarf?


Take a look at the NPGA website www.npga.com
also, we have a few members here that raise registered purebred pygmies....check out their websites and compare your goats to theirs, you'll see a marked difference in build and color.

Tara is in Ohio http://www.freewebs.com/rowdykidz/

Denise is in California http://www.citylightspygmygoats.com/


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is my foundation pygmy buck, Chinquapin Ridge Lucifer. He is a real sweet guy.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

yup, looks like our tucker! almost identical! tucker is too shy for petting but he will eat out of our hands and loves to be close to wherever we are. =)


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, those pygmies get some nice horns!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

Mini,, looks like Harem pants.. shes adorable no matter what ...get pics of that sister on there too


----------

